# Prokofiev edition



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Presto Classical currently has 25% off B&H and was thinking of getting the 2 volumes of the Prok Piano Sonatas. However, from a bit of reading, some people have been praising the International volume (which has a general reputation of being crap), so wondering if anyone has either and can advise?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

mikey said:


> Presto Classical currently has 25% off B&H and was thinking of getting the 2 volumes of the Prok Piano Sonatas. However, from a bit of reading, some people have been praising the International volume (which has a general reputation of being crap), so wondering if anyone has either and can advise?


Can't advise on that choice. Another option is the single volume Dover reprint of a Russian edition (Izdatel'stvo Muzyka, Moscow 1967). Ugly but functional, $10.95 when I bought it, contents and titles translated into English. For me it is mostly a study score.


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

I've seen that on Amazon but it's not cheap anymore (and I remember some misprints being pointed out..don't know which is right) I have seen the first 4 sonatas in Dover but not come across the second volume and of course the second volume of B&H starts at the sixth so can't mix...
SO ANNOYING!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Have you looked over at the IMSLP Petrucci Music Library?

http://imslp.org/wiki/Category:Prokofiev,_Sergey


----------

